# New 2022 guitars



## ZERO1 (Oct 8, 2021)

So with winter namm essentially moved and combined with summer namm, does that mean that new releases will be pushed back as well? Only reason I ask is because companies like Esp would start teasing their new drops around this time and I haven't seen anything. Will we start seeing new gear teases soon or will those be pushed back in accordance with namm 2022? let me know your thoughts. thanks


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 8, 2021)

I think supply chain problems make it risky to introduce new things at this point. I don't "know" anything, but heavy new product announcements would surprise me at this point.


----------



## I play music (Oct 8, 2021)

ZERO1 said:


> Only reason I ask is because companies like Esp would start teasing their new drops around this time and I haven't seen anything.


I still haven't seen the models anywhere which they teased a year ago


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 8, 2021)

eaeolian said:


> I think supply chain problems make it risky to introduce new things at this point. I don't "know" anything, but heavy new product announcements would surprise me at this point.



Yeah, the brands are terrified of announcing stuff that they flat out won't be able to deliver or, worse yet, announce stuff while folks are still waiting on 2021 gear. 

Plus, distributors are pissed. They're already getting stuck with price increases and wonky order requirements and windows. Retailers are on the front lines dealing with blown deadlines and refunds for gear that's almost years late. 

It's just a weird year. 

Individually, some manufacturers are doing better than others and are in a better spot. Gibson and Fender have been doing pretty good since most of their stuff is made in-house or close. But then you have ESP who has been behind on E-II orders since 2019(!) and who's big plan to bridge the gap was upgrading LTD lines which are now experiencing supply chain woes.


----------



## ZERO1 (Oct 8, 2021)

This bums me out. I was hoping to see that new bill kelliher double cut released as a ltd model by namm. But all of this make sense. Thanks for the info fellas.


----------



## Bdtunn (Oct 8, 2021)

My LTD from winter Namm just came in if that’s any indication….


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Oct 8, 2021)

Bdtunn said:


> My LTD from winter Namm just came in if that’s any indication….



wow, that is a bit of a wait for a non-custom guitar


----------



## gunch (Oct 8, 2021)

Global supply chain machine still broke


----------



## nickgray (Oct 8, 2021)

ZERO1 said:


> companies like Esp would start teasing their new drops around this time and I haven't seen anything



If you search for LTD 1000 on Thomann you'll find that most of the models are out of stock. Same with Sweetwater (though it doesn't show this on the search page, but if you randomnly click a bunch of guitars and check their pages - a lot are out of stock).

So I think ESP is a bit fucked. Quite a few Ibanez guitars are also out of stock on Thomann, same with Schecters.

https://www.google.com/search?&q=covid+related+shipping+disruption

Seems like there still aren't any clear answers, so I guess it's unlikely to be resolved anytime soon. GPU prices are still beyond fucked, for example.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 8, 2021)

A lot of Schecter fans were pissed because they didn't announce new guitars all at once at NAMM this year. Instead they've been incrementally releasing them over the span of the year. 

...And this is exactly why.


----------



## budda (Oct 8, 2021)

gunch said:


> Global supply chain machine still broke



Not at my warehouse 

(Probably yes but container season just started again in sept. Nice two months without...)


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 8, 2021)

Still waiting on the Winter NAMM Squiers, Epiphones, 5150 Icon, 5153 212 Stealth cab, and Ichika Ibanez I preordered.


----------



## cip 123 (Oct 8, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Gibson and Fender have been doing pretty good since most of their stuff is made in-house or close.



I think Gibson are beginning to hit some issues with supplies. A few lines are pretty thin over here in the UK. 

Aside from that, I believe a lot of brands are coming round to the incremental releases, instead of releasing new stuff after holiday season is already gone and people have no money.


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 8, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> Still waiting on the Winter NAMM Squiers, Epiphones, 5150 Icon, 5153 212 Stealth cab, and Ichika Ibanez I preordered.
> 
> View attachment 98647
> View attachment 98648
> ...


Whats with the nubs on the top of the 5150 cab? Do they "dowel" into the head or something?


----------



## AltecGreen (Oct 8, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> Still waiting on the Winter NAMM Squiers, Epiphones, 5150 Icon, 5153 212 Stealth cab, and Ichika Ibanez I preordered.




The Ibanez headless models are in stock in Japan. The Ichika model, popular burl and quilt maple models sold out pretty quickly. The others are in stock at several stores in Japan right now. I posted here when they first went on sale a few weeks ago. 

Ikebe has a blue on sale right now for 25% off list. https://www.ikebe-gakki.com/c/c-/gt/gt01/gt010123/714930


----------



## Turd Ferguson (Oct 8, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Whats with the nubs on the top of the 5150 cab? Do they "dowel" into the head or something?



From the Sweetwater description:

"Nail that classic Van Halen tone with the EVH 5150 III 2 x 12" straight cabinet! Loaded with dual 12" Celestion G12H speakers, this cab is sure to rock your world. Made from sturdy birch plywood, the 5150 III 2 x 12" cabinet will last for years. *You'll love the built-in head-mounting mechanism for your 5150 III 60-watt head.*"

IDK...seems unnecessary, and maybe a hassle if you want to put something else up there.


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 8, 2021)

Turd Ferguson said:


> From the Sweetwater description:
> 
> "Nail that classic Van Halen tone with the EVH 5150 III 2 x 12" straight cabinet! Loaded with dual 12" Celestion G12H speakers, this cab is sure to rock your world. Made from sturdy birch plywood, the 5150 III 2 x 12" cabinet will last for years. *You'll love the built-in head-mounting mechanism for your 5150 III 60-watt head.*"
> 
> IDK...seems unnecessary, and maybe a hassle if you want to put something else up there.


Thought the same thing...I've never had a head fall off a cab, let alone a full sized head off a horizontal 2x12...


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Oct 8, 2021)

I'm expecting my 2021 Schecter Diamond on order to be classified as NOS when I get it.


----------



## I play music (Oct 8, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> 5150 Icon


just get a used Pre .. avey 6505+


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 8, 2021)

I play music said:


> just get a used Pre .. avey 6505+



already have those tho. We’ll see how it compares.


----------



## STRHelvete (Oct 8, 2021)

And here I am holding onto my money and not buying used stuff because I'm waiting to see what the new guitar models are gonna be. I guess I'm gonna be waiting for..


----------



## ZERO1 (Oct 9, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> And here I am holding onto my money and not buying used stuff because I'm waiting to see what the new guitar models are gonna be. I guess I'm gonna be waiting for..



that is exactly what I was doing. not sure what to do. :/


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Oct 9, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Thought the same thing...I've never had a head fall off a cab, let alone a full sized head off a horizontal 2x12...



You guys are only getting half the feature. The head locks to the cab, and the cab also has built in legs so you can lean the entire thing back at an angle and point it more towards you rather than the 2x12 blasting your feet. Look at a pic of the side of the 212, it’s the metal strip. I have a 50w stealth and an EVH 112, I’ve gotta say I do want to try a leaned 212. It really seems like a great idea. 

As far as supply issues, me personally, I’m not expecting anything to be in stock til spring at least. If it is I’m pleasantly surprised. If not I’m prepared. Have we forgotten about the post office fiasco last year? Me and several friends had things show up 3-6 months after we ordered them and thought they were lost in the mail permanently. I’m kinda impressed things are going as well as they are still, I’m expecting it to get much worse before it gets better.


----------



## STRHelvete (Oct 9, 2021)

Oh forgot about that too. US mail is now running slower so even if shit is produced in time, good luck getting it. Hopefully this won't be a year full of exciting new gear that no one will be able to actually get


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 9, 2021)

I'll miss the ESP custom shop exposition models though. It's not like I could buy one before the pandemic either.


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 9, 2021)

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> You guys are only getting half the feature. The head locks to the cab, and the cab also has built in legs so you can lean the entire thing back at an angle and point it more towards you rather than the 2x12 blasting your feet. Look at a pic of the side of the 212, it’s the metal strip. I have a 50w stealth and an EVH 112, I’ve gotta say I do want to try a leaned 212. It really seems like a great idea.
> 
> As far as supply issues, me personally, I’m not expecting anything to be in stock til spring at least. If it is I’m pleasantly surprised. If not I’m prepared. Have we forgotten about the post office fiasco last year? Me and several friends had things show up 3-6 months after we ordered them and thought they were lost in the mail permanently. I’m kinda impressed things are going as well as they are still, I’m expecting it to get much worse before it gets better.


Wow dude yes I was missing half the feature because I literally wanted to do this with my 2x12 and LBX head....that actually is pretty cool.


----------



## skullfxr (Oct 9, 2021)

I think things are going to get worse. Hence I stocked up on strings and tubes. I have about 50 packs of the strings I use. I snagged probably 40 power tubes in the last month or two. Probably 300 unused or NOS tubes in the shop. 


I don't need any guitars. I have a decent enough amp selection where I can pretty much do what I need. 

However, some pedal building components are running out at some places. That could be interesting. Not excited.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Oct 9, 2021)

skullfxr said:


> I think things are going to get worse. Hence I stocked up on strings and tubes. I have about 50 packs of the strings I use. I snagged probably 40 power tubes in the last month or two. Probably 300 unused or NOS tubes in the shop.
> 
> 
> I don't need any guitars. I have a decent enough amp selection where I can pretty much do what I need.
> ...



I have given up on Elixir strings at this point. I’m just trying to decide which direction to go as I’ve had problems with D’Addario as of late. I’m hoping to be able to try the Optiwebs on my 8 string next year, but I don’t have much expectation for them being easier to get for the foreseeable future.


----------



## skullfxr (Oct 9, 2021)

Kyle Jordan said:


> I have given up on Elixir strings at this point. I’m just trying to decide which direction to go as I’ve had problems with D’Addario as of late. I’m hoping to be able to try the Optiwebs on my 8 string next year, but I don’t have much expectation for them being easier to get for the foreseeable future.



When I was in my luthiery apprenticeship, we used S. I.T. with decent results. I have used them and daddario since. Sometimes they are great, sometimes not so much. I *can* say that S.I.T. were easy to deal with on the business side.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 9, 2021)

This is one of the reasons why I preach trying tons of different strings and brands and not being so overly picky when it comes to consumables. I've seen companies come and go over the decades, product lines discontinued and reformulated, etc. There's no guarantee we'll ever see Elixir strings again.


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 9, 2021)

Dude from Daddario tried to act like it was my fault that they labeled their string box incorrectly on their 8 string pack, with a snarky "it says it on the bag" yeah like I'm going to read both labels assuming they'll be different. iIRC the two replacement packs he sent me for the trouble also had the misprinted box. For clarification, they had the two bass strings ball color swapped on the box label.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 9, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Dude from Daddario tried to act like it was my fault that they labeled their string box incorrectly on their 8 string pack, with a snarky "it says it on the bag" yeah like I'm going to read both labels assuming they'll be different. iIRC the two replacement packs he sent me for the trouble also had the misprinted box. For clarification, they had the two bass strings ball color swapped on the box label.



Whoever approves their secondary packaging samples has to be someone's son or niece or something because they make mistakes like that all the time, even across different parts of the business. I know at least two fuck ups in ProMark stick packaging.


----------



## I play music (Oct 10, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> This is one of the reasons why I preach trying tons of different strings and brands and not being so overly picky when it comes to consumables. I've seen companies come and go over the decades, product lines discontinued and reformulated, etc. There's no guarantee we'll ever see Elixir strings again.


Also for something so simple it's a bit stupid that the material needs to come from China, then manufacturing in U.S. until I buy it here in Europe. I would think it could all happen on the same continent, it's not like rocket science


----------



## budda (Oct 10, 2021)

Wait Elixirs have disappeared?


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 10, 2021)

budda said:


> Wait Elixirs have disappeared?


Same question, they've been my brand of choice for 10+ years, I suppose I can find alternatives but if I can stock up I will. Why did they go under ?


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Oct 10, 2021)

budda said:


> Wait Elixirs have disappeared?



"Regular" sets and gauges are around. My particular issue is trying to get a 52, 54, or 64 Optiweb for my 7th and 8th string. The typical haunts and others have been out of those for many months now. 

Not a big deal as I've been playing other strings for a while, but I miss the slicker feel of Elixirs and want to see if the Optiwebs have the promised better tone than the Nanowebs. Plus, my increased playing is nerfing normal strings in a month or less.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (Oct 10, 2021)

budda said:


> Wait Elixirs have disappeared?


The price of the set I use on my 8 string Ovation hasn't been in stock for months and they increased the price by $3 over the course of the last year. I'm kinda worried my only option will soon be electric guitar strings.


----------



## jl-austin (Oct 10, 2021)

Solar guitars seems to be going as strong as ever.


----------



## xeno99 (Oct 11, 2021)

jl-austin said:


> Solar guitars seems to be going as strong as ever.


Yes, it feels like every month they have some new models.
Ola said something about a Type-X model coming next.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 11, 2021)

Honestly, with all that has been going on, it's a wonder that the supply chain is only slightly fucked. People saying that it'll get worse before it gets better may well be correct. We might need to hope that manufacturers start coming up with a backup plan to locally source raw materials, just in case 2022 or 2023 happens to hold more surprises.


----------



## c7spheres (Oct 11, 2021)

FromTheMausoleum said:


> The price of the set I use on my 8 string Ovation hasn't been in stock for months and they increased the price by $3 over the course of the last year. I'm kinda worried my only option will soon be electric guitar strings.
> View attachment 98705


 Whoa! What model guitar is that? That's cool.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (Oct 11, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> Whoa! What model guitar is that? That's cool.


It's an Ovation 1788TX Elite. For some reason the specs say 25.5" scale length but it's definitely over 27". It's cool, though it pretty much requires a Standing Ovation accessory attached to it to help it stay upright while playing.


----------



## josh1 (Oct 11, 2021)

It's hard enough finding a 2021 guitar.


----------



## manu80 (Oct 12, 2021)

yeah..even those jackson purple mirror are not available among other models, 11/16 weeks for EMG, ibanez etc....2022 will be complicated....and we haven't seen the prices increase yet....


----------



## einarj (Oct 12, 2021)

jl-austin said:


> Solar guitars seems to be going as strong as ever.


I ordered an A1.6 from Solar (my first Solar) and it went across the Atlantic and was in my hands 25 hours later. Meanwhile I'm still waiting on the Ibanez I ordered months ago.


----------



## Kellz (Oct 12, 2021)

jl-austin said:


> Solar guitars seems to be going as strong as ever.


Anything from Indonesia I feel like, Harley Benton (Thomann Housebrand) is pumping out new guitars aswell.


----------



## lost_horizon (Oct 12, 2021)

einarj said:


> I ordered an A1.6 from Solar (my first Solar) and it went across the Atlantic and was in my hands 25 hours later. Meanwhile I'm still waiting on the Ibanez I ordered months ago.


Anything mass produced is going via shipping (containers and ships are in short supply or are waiting off the coast) air freight is opportunistic and generally faster. I imagine your ibanez is sitting in a container with 2000 other guitars floating in the atlantic.


----------



## einarj (Oct 12, 2021)

lost_horizon said:


> Anything mass produced is going via shipping (containers and ships are in short supply or are waiting off the coast) air freight is opportunistic and generally faster. I imagine your ibanez is sitting in a container with 2000 other guitars floating in the atlantic.


That is a pretty likely scenario. I still find it interesting that the more budget friendly option (Solar) can offer a premium delivery service, while the more expensive prestige gets the minimum cost (and minimum customer satisfaction) route. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Velokki (Oct 13, 2021)

Elixir is only producing standard 10-46 and some acoustic sets.
Reason being the lack of resources to produce Gore-Tex, which is the coating material for the strings. They needed to ensure the fulfillment of most popular needs (10-46).

The Elixir strings are such a little piece of their business in the grand scheme of things, so they use the material elsewhere where the need is strategically most critical. I think the thicker strings will make a comeback within the next year, but not in the next 6 months. That's just my guess.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 13, 2021)

Velokki said:


> Elixir is only producing standard 10-46 and some acoustic sets.
> Reason being the lack of resources to produce Gore-Tex, which is the coating material for the strings. They needed to ensure the fulfillment of most popular needs (10-46).
> 
> The Elixir strings are such a little piece of their business in the grand scheme of things, so they use the material elsewhere where the need is strategically most critical. I think the thicker strings will make a comeback within the next year, but not in the next 6 months. That's just my guess.



Not to be pedantic, but it's not Gore-Tex, where the "Tex" means "textile" or fabric, that's just the trade name for Gore company's expanded PTFE fabric. 

They use a different polymer, albeit PTFE based, for the string coatings. 

We use cables and gaskets made by/treated by Gore at work and they're definitely having supply chain issues. Supposedly it has to do with lack of inhibitor needed to ship the bulk product or it's constituents long distance that's the hold up. 

Like you said, strings are a minuscule part of their business, which is predominantly making industrial components, so if it becomes untenable to make strings they very well might stop, at least short term.


----------



## I play music (Oct 13, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not to be pedantic, but it's not Gore-Tex, where the "Tex" means "textile" or fabric, that's just the trade name for Gore company's expanded PTFE fabric.
> 
> They use a different polymer, albeit PTFE based, for the string coatings.
> 
> ...


I've heard about Gore-Tex being bad for the environment and that it can cause cancer .. should I avoid Elixir strings?
I didn't know what their coating was or tbh still don't know what it exactly means


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 13, 2021)

budda said:


> Wait Elixirs have disappeared?



If you walk into most music stores you’re likely to notice that string racks are low on volume with sets missing on any given day. Elixirs in my area are usually just not there at all now. Maybe the 9-42 or 10-46. Maybe.


----------



## budda (Oct 13, 2021)

Mathemagician said:


> If you walk into most music stores you’re likely to notice that string racks are low on volume with sets missing on any given day. Elixirs in my area are usually just not there at all now. Maybe the 9-42 or 10-46. Maybe.



That'll do it - I only visit one music store, ever month or two


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (Oct 13, 2021)

Phone dumb, double post, sorry.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (Oct 13, 2021)

I play music said:


> I've heard about Gore-Tex being bad for the environment and that it can cause cancer .. should I avoid Elixir strings?
> I didn't know what their coating was or tbh still don't know what it exactly means



Idk how else to say it, but just about everything is bad for the environment and also causes cancer.


----------



## Spicypickles (Oct 15, 2021)

PTFE is bad when used in coatings for anything touching food (nonstick pans, etc. It flakes off easily and high heat makes it leach into your food and causes a myriad of pretty bad things to happen to you. 

Dark Waters is a pretty good movie about a true story of litigation regarding all that crap. 

Sorry for the off topic.


----------



## I play music (Oct 15, 2021)

Spicypickles said:


> PTFE is bad when used in coatings for anything touching food (nonstick pans, etc. It flakes off easily and high heat makes it leach into your food and causes a myriad of pretty bad things to happen to you.
> 
> Dark Waters is a pretty good movie about a true story of litigation regarding all that crap.
> 
> Sorry for the off topic.


Ok so if I put an old coated string in the trash and the trash is burnt, then harmful chemicals end up in the environment?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 15, 2021)

I play music said:


> Ok so if I put an old coated string in the trash and the trash is burnt, then harmful chemicals end up in the environment?



Most things burnt will release harmful* chemicals.


----------



## Kaura (Oct 15, 2021)

josh1 said:


> It's hard enough finding a 2021 guitar.



Dude, I'm going to buy a guitar from 2020 tomorrow.


----------



## Crungy (Oct 15, 2021)

I just got a bass guitar from 2001, y'all are buying from the wrong decade!


----------



## bostjan (Oct 15, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Most things burnt will release harmful* chemicals.


Just douse everything with PCBs and/or asbestos, and then it won't burn anymore, problem solved, right?


----------



## Crungy (Oct 15, 2021)

Why don't we line it with lead? That should help right?


----------



## nickgray (Oct 15, 2021)

I play music said:


> should I avoid Elixir strings?



Avoid strings. Nickel is toxic and carcinogenic.

Although if anything, PTFE itself is actually inert and non-toxic at lower temps (below 200c if I'm not mistaken), so if PTFE is used in Elixirs and there's nothing else "bad" in the coating, they should be, theoretically at least, better  They also treat their plain strings somehow, so there might be a chance you're getting less exposure to nickel from Elixir plains too 

You should also think about stained ebony, any kind of fretboard cleaners/conditioners that you're using, regular nickel frets is an alloy of copper, nickel, and zinc, and you get oxidation on them, so probably some funky stuff on those frets too. What else... nitro is horrible for the environment, and poly apparently isn't that great either (though they're fine once cured).

In short, everything is toxic


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 15, 2021)

Hopefully I get my Winter NAMM 2020 guitars I preordered for 2022 lol.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 2, 2022)

I hope Evertune releases a a few dozen signature models.


----------



## mxbraud (Jan 4, 2022)

What's people's opinions on the D'Addario NY XL(Coated) Strings? Ive been playing guitar since 1989 and for the past 20 years been playing on Ernie Ball Super Slinky 9-42. I use Fast Fret Religiously and clean my strings every time I play and use the GHS Fast fret. Guy at guitar shop advised me to try the coated strings (never used coated strings before) and they cost almost 3X what the Slinky's do and like to know if they are worth it and the real benefits. Thanks guys.
Going to actually start a thread on this topic


----------



## nickgray (Jan 4, 2022)

mxbraud said:


> D'Addario NY XL



If you mean XT - I tried those, and the plains rusted on me just like regular D'Addarios do. They claim the plains are treated, but whatever they did was no match for my sweat.

NYXL though are uncoated regular strings, they market them as premium strings of some sort. The biggest practical benefit is that they offer single NYXL strings in virtually every gauge imaginable, including lots of weird in-between gauges that no one else bothers with.



mxbraud said:


> Guy at guitar shop advised me to try the coated strings



Get Elixirs. With regards to coated strings, there's a big misconception surrounding them in that everyone pays attention to the wound strings. Elixirs, unlike a lot of other coated strings, also plates their plains with some seriously good corrosion resistant stuff. Which is crucial if regular plains oxidize fast on you.

Try Elixir Optiweb, they have the thinnest coating on the wounds, they almost feel like regular uncoated wounds.



mxbraud said:


> cost almost 3X what the Slinky's do and like to know if they are worth it and the real benefits



Elixirs last for months and months for me without any corrosion on the plains, and the wounds barely get dull. I can destroy regular strings in a matter of hours though - I put a new set of GHS recently on a 7, played for 4 hours, and literally felt the plain string corrode about 3 hours in.


----------



## mxbraud (Jan 4, 2022)

nickgray said:


> If you mean XT - I tried those, and the plains rusted on me just like regular D'Addarios do. They claim the plains are treated, but whatever they did was no match for my sweat.
> 
> NYXL though are uncoated regular strings, they market them as premium strings of some sort. The biggest practical benefit is that they offer single NYXL strings in virtually every gauge imaginable, including lots of weird in-between gauges that no one else bothers with.
> 
> ...


So basically, I paid $16 for strings that my $6 Slinky's would do the same??
I play ALOT of Lead shred stuff most of the time and Apply Fast fret, wipe off any Oxidation and then reapply the FF and play then wipe down the strings again. I do this with all my guitars and not sure if switching to a coated string (At 3x+ the cost) is even worthwhile? I'm constantly tweaking and adjusting my guitars when needed and do all my own maintenance and mods to them and this is something all these years that I just ignored (Coated strings).


----------



## nickgray (Jan 4, 2022)

mxbraud said:


> I do this with all my guitars and not sure if switching to a coated string (At 3x+ the cost) is even worthwhile?



I've never found any kind of cleaning, including Fast Fret, to be particularly helpful in my case. It delays the oxidation, but once the plains get even a tiny bit oxidized, I've found that no amount of cleaning can get that back into that pristine condition.

Elixir plains stay in pristine condition for me. No cleaning required.

Look, just buy a set of Optiwebs. Worst case scenario - you've lost around $10, big deal. But at least you've tried the damn thing. Knowing what doesn't work for you is also valuable information. Don't clean them with Fast Fret either, they don't need it (kinda the whole point - set and forget).


----------



## mxbraud (Jan 4, 2022)

nickgray said:


> I've never found any kind of cleaning, including Fast Fret, to be particularly helpful in my case. It delays the oxidation, but once the plains get even a tiny bit oxidized, I've found that no amount of cleaning can get that back into that pristine condition.
> 
> Elixir plains stay in pristine condition for me. No cleaning required.
> 
> Look, just buy a set of Optiwebs. Worst case scenario - you've lost around $10, big deal. But at least you've tried the damn thing. Knowing what doesn't work for you is also valuable information. Don't clean them with Fast Fret either, they don't need it (kinda the whole point - set and forget).


Thanks for the insight.
I will order some and try them out. The Oxidation is always an issue for me too and I can't stand it also. Having many guitars makes it worse and always changing strings has become an artform for me. lol!


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 4, 2022)

ESP / LTD said they are going to announce their 2022 line up on Jan 14th. Ibanez has already announced a few guitars. I haven't seen an announcement from the Gibson and Fender brands yet.

From what I have seen, don't expect anything within 8 months, and that might even be optimistic.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 4, 2022)

Probably not a HUGE market for this here but...


----------



## StevenC (Jan 4, 2022)

technomancer said:


> Probably not a HUGE market for this here but...
> 
> View attachment 101694


Probably the only place there isn't a huge market for that.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 4, 2022)

StevenC said:


> Probably the only place there isn't a huge market for that.



Yeah added a thread anyways  PRS will make a mint with those.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 4, 2022)

technomancer said:


> Yeah added a thread anyways  PRS will make a mint with those.


Silver Sky has the coolest guitar knobs of any guitar


----------



## manu80 (Jan 4, 2022)

dumb mode on- never understood this model- dumb mode off
PRS doing a strat. I'm sure it is tweaked to match to today's market but.....
sorry...enlighten me !


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2022)

manu80 said:


> dumb mode on- never understood this model- dumb mode off
> PRS doing a strat. I'm sure it is tweaked to match to today's market but.....
> sorry...enlighten me !



It has John Mayer's name on it. The dude sells guitars. 
On top of that people still love vintage-spec'd guitars.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 4, 2022)

It's PRS's best selling model, nothing to understand more than that 

To go more in depth: PRS builds awesome quality guitars, strats are REALLY popular, Mayer is popular, therefore awesome quality PRS Strat with Mayer's name on it sells a boatload of guitars.


----------



## ClownShoes (Jan 5, 2022)

manu80 said:


> dumb mode on- never understood this model- dumb mode off
> PRS doing a strat. I'm sure it is tweaked to match to today's market but.....
> sorry...enlighten me !


Don't get it either. Why not buy the original thing.. a strat..

I suppose people who do buy them have never heard of srv or eric johnson though


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 5, 2022)

vertigo08 said:


> Don't get it either. Why not buy the original thing.. a strat..
> 
> I suppose people who do buy them have never heard of srv or eric johnson though



I don't get it. Folks on here go back and forth about the most minute details of shred and metal and ergo guitars, but all Strats are the same. 

It's like asking why bother differentiating between a Soloist and a Horizon, a C1 and an RG.


----------



## Accoun (Jan 5, 2022)

vertigo08 said:


> Don't get it either. Why not buy the original thing.. a strat..



Pretty sure Mayer used to, but had a falling out with Fender over something. I think they might have not wanted to deviate from the Strat design too much?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 5, 2022)

Accoun said:


> Pretty sure Mayer used to, but had a falling out with Fender over something. I think they might have not wanted to deviate from the Strat design too much?



His A&R guy left and management was fairly indifferent to him as an artist, at the time he was still just known as a one hit wonder pop artist who happened to play guitar, and they made the decision to cut his signature model from the lineup, so he told them to fuck off and went with PRS after him, Paul, and some other management guys hung out for awhile. They hit it off and in no time his star rose significantly. 

No one has a crystal ball, but you know Fender probably looks back on it as a shit move. 

As for the Silver Sky, Mayer has said that he absolutely loves Stratocasters, owned a bunch of them, and still collects vintage ones, but likes PRS, the person and company, so has them build guitars that feel like his Strats. He's pretty upfront about it. 

People like Strats. People like John. People like PRS. So these are sort of a win all around.


----------



## Riffer (Jan 5, 2022)

I suggest playing it before saying '"just go get a Strat". It's quite different feeling.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 5, 2022)

Riffer said:


> I suggest playing it before saying '"just go get a Strat". It's quite different feeling.


We should organise some system by which a Silver Sky gets sent to every SSO member for a month to decide once and for all.


----------



## Riffer (Jan 5, 2022)

StevenC said:


> We should organise some system by which a Silver Sky gets sent to every SSO member for a month to decide once and for all.



I'm on it!


----------



## NeglectedField (Jan 5, 2022)

Riffer said:


> I suggest playing it before saying '"just go get a Strat". It's quite different feeling.



Tried it. It's considerably different to a Strat in feel at least.

On a slightly unrelated tangent, I remember the last Guitar Show in Birmingham I went to (2019/20, I forget which), I went to the PRS stand and just like anywhere else, it was pretty much a free-for-all, try what you want, just be careful sorta dealy. So I give the Mayer sig a go and moments into having a wee twang on the thing, one of the PRS staff is like "you seem to be enjoying that, wanna buy it?" in a sarcastic tone as to imply how dare I be so brazen as to get my grubby mitts on this precious guitar. So I just thought "very well, have it your way" and put it back on its stand. Still, it was long enough to get a feel for the thing. I don't know how the SE will compare but yeah, it was sturdy but if I picked it up blind and wasn't allowed to feel the shape of the horn etc, I'd know it definitely wasn't a Fender.


----------



## ClownShoes (Jan 8, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't get it. Folks on here go back and forth about the most minute details of shred and metal and ergo guitars, but all Strats are the same.
> 
> It's like asking why bother differentiating between a Soloist and a Horizon, a C1 and an RG.


Yeah, just one of those 'let people enjoy things' I suppose.

Fender fucked up not making him happy.


----------

